# Decals help for Barkhorn's Bf 109 G-6, “Winkel Dreieck 5”, Werknr. 163195



## Jamoliva (May 15, 2021)

Greetings. I have an Otaki 1/48 Messerschmitt BF-109G. It's is an old but nice model. It comes with three decal options. I want to build it as Barkhorn's Bf 109 G-6, “Winkel Dreieck 5”, Werknr. 163195. However, the decals that came with the box are misprinted, tilted, and unusable. I need the _Winkel Dreieck 5_ part only. I searched eBay and other places but one that I found gives "the seller is on vacation" for three months now and the other is in Italy. As far as I know the decals is available as part of the Otaki/Arii/AMT 1/48 Bf 109G-6 kits, and also Hasegawa #09363. If anybody has an extra spare the decals, I greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## CATCH 22 (May 16, 2021)

Jamoliva said:


> Greetings. I have an Otaki 1/48 Messerschmitt BF-109G. It's is an old but nice model. It comes with three decal options. I want to build it as Barkhorn's Bf 109 G-6, “Winkel Dreieck 5”, Werknr. 163195. However, the decals that came with the box are misprinted, tilted, and unusable. I need the _Winkel Dreieck 5_ part only. I searched eBay and other places but one that I found gives "the seller is on vacation" for three months now and the other is in Italy. As far as I know the decals is available as part of the Otaki/Arii/AMT 1/48 Bf 109G-6 kits, and also Hasegawa #09363. If anybody has an extra spare the decals, I greatly appreciate it. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 623407


Hi Jamoliva,
I have the AMT-kit with the original decals (I believe) - bought it from ebay long time ago so I'm not 100% sure. Anyway, if these are the decals you want, I can give you all of them. I needed the kit for a modification and never intended to use the original decals. At the moment my complete stash is packed in boxes. I mixed all models to save some space and I ended up not knowing where some particular models are. Tomorrow I'll try to find the box with the AMT-Bf 109G-6 and will write again..

Cheers!

P.S. from May 16, 2021
Yep, I found them - check your PM.


----------



## Jamoliva (May 16, 2021)

CATCH 22 said:


> Hi Jamoliva,
> I have the AMT-kit with the original decals (I believe) - bought it from ebay long time ago so I'm not 100% sure. Anyway, if these are the decals you want, I can give you all of them. I needed the kit for a modification and never intended to use the original decals. At the moment my complete stash is packed in boxes. I mixed all models to save some space and I ended up not knowing where some particular models are. Tomorrow I'll try to find the box with the AMT-Bf 109G-6 and will write again..
> 
> Cheers!
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------

